# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > Spoilers >  Jenny Bradley (Sally Ann Matthews)

## Perdita

Sally Ann Matthews is reportedly in talks to reprise her role as Jenny Bradley in Coronation Street.

According to The Daily Star, the 44-year-old actress is meeting with bosses about a possible return.

Jenny Bradley (SALLY ANN MATTHEWS) starts work at the Rovers, also pictured Tanya Pooley [Eva Pope]
Â© REX/ITV

A Corrie insider told Digital Spy that talks are ongoing, but a return is yet to be confirmed.

Matthews played the character from 1986 until 1991 and would made a brief appearance again in 1993.

The character was first introduced as a papergirl for Rita Tanner.

After Jenny's mother was killed in a car crash, Rita fostered her and began a relationship with her estranged father, Alan.

Jenny stood by her father when he was arrested for assaulting Rita and almost killing her. She would also blame Rita for his death in 1989.

----------


## swmc66

Why her i do not understand

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street producer Stuart Blackburn has confirmed that Jenny Bradley will be returning to the show.

Actress Sally Ann Matthews has reprised her role after more than a decade away from the soap, and will return to screens this winter.

Sally Ann Matthews in Corrie
Â© REX/ITV
Sally Ann Matthews as Jenny Bradley in Corrie

It was recently reported that Matthews was in talks to return, but Blackburn confirmed the news at a Coronation Street press event today.

Matthews appeared in the soap as Jenny from 1986 until 1991 and made a brief appearance again in 1993.

Jenny's stand-out storylines from her time in Weatherfield include being fostered by Rita Tanner and blaming her for her father Alan's death.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street bosses have revealed that show returnee Jenny Bradley will start dating Kevin Webster after she arrives back on the cobbles.

It was officially announced yesterday that actress Sally Ann Matthews has agreed to reprise her role as Jenny, who is the daughter of memorable Corrie villain Alan Bradley.

Show chiefs have now revealed more details about the storyline in store for Jenny. She will re-join Weatherfield early next year after Kevin decides to try internet dating.

When Kevin makes a connection with a mystery woman online, he decides to meet up with her and is shocked to come face-to-face with Jenny.

Jenny has also turned to the online dating site after a nasty divorce and was pleased to find Kevin's face among the profiles, as she reveals that she had a crush on him when they were younger.

Kevin and Jenny strike up a relationship after the successful meeting, but how Jenny's foster mother Rita Tanner will react to the new romance remains to be seen.

Matthews appeared on Coronation Street as Jenny from 1986 until 1991, and made a brief appearance again in 1993.

Speaking today (October 21), she commented: "I'm as intrigued as everyone else to find out what Jenny has been up to for the last 21 years! I'm thrilled to be invited back and can't wait to get started."

----------

maidmarian (21-10-2014)

----------


## alan45

After leaving Weatherfield 21 years ago, Sally Ann Matthews is set to make a spectacular return to Coronation Street as Kevin Websterâs love interest early next year.
The actress â who plays Jenny Bradley, the daughter of Corrie villain Bradley â was pictured filming scenes outside The Woodstock Arms pub in Manchester.
Sporting a vixen red pencil dress, the 44-year-old star looked happy as she joined co-star Michael Le Vell on set.

It was previously announced that the actress will start a relationship with Kevin after meeting on an online dating site.

Sally appeared on the ITV soap from 1986 until 1991, and made a return for a brief spell in 1993.
Speaking about her return, she said: âI'm as intrigued as everyone else to find out what Jenny has been up to for the last 21 years!
âI'm thrilled to be invited back and can't wait to get started.â

----------


## alan45

The pictures

----------

Dazzle (13-12-2014)

----------


## alan45

..

----------


## swmc66

This will be good for Rita hopefully

----------

Dazzle (15-12-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street has been given a new trailer teasing upcoming storylines.

Among other dramatic scenes, the video teases the return of Jenny Bradley to the cobbles.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p6eZy6G8wTw

Faye Windass's teenage pregnancy will be one of the most prominent storylines this spring.

Speaking to Digital Spy about the teen pregnancy plot, Corrie producer Stuart Blackburn said: "The first response for parents in a situation like that would naturally be, 'Where have we gone wrong?', so that'll be the case for Anna, Owen and Tim. 

"They'll wonder how to deal with it and how to support a young girl who's in that position, as it's very tricky."

Elsewhere on the street, Todd Grimshaw can be seen trying to trick Jason into thinking that Eva is cheating on him with his father Tony, while Owen Armstrong's ex-wife Linda visits.

Also ongoing is David and Callum's custody battle for Max and Steve McDonald's battle with depression.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street series producer Stuart Blackburn has teased the return of Jenny Bradley, saying that she will carry some secrets with her.

Blackburn added that after Jenny becomes romantically involved with Kevin Webster after chatting to him online, Kevin's daughter Sophie will be suspicious of Jenny's true intentions.

Sally Ann Matthews in Corrie
Â© REX/ITV
Jenny Bradley (Sally Ann Matthews)

Michael Le Vell as Kevin Webster in Corrie
Â© ITV
Kevin Webster (Michael Le Vell)

"The triangle between Sally, Tim and Kevin has been wonderful, especially the bromance there," Blackburn told ITV. "But there are other returning faces coming along and this time in the form of Jenny Bradley, who very quickly gets involved with Kevin.

"We know Jenny's got a history on the Street and she left under a cloud after she really hurt Rita. She's changed a lot and had a life off the Street. 

"But she's got bigger secrets that drive her. Sophie is going to be one of the first people to realise that all is not as it seems." 

Blackburn revealed in January that Kevin is "going to wish he had never met [Jenny] as the story unfolds".

Coronation Street: Brooke Vincent as Sophie Webster
Â© ITV / Rob Evans
Sophie Webster (Brooke Vincent)

Jenny previously appeared on Coronation Street between 1986 and 1991, making a brief reappearance in 1993. 

The daughter of notorious villain Alan, she broke the heart of her foster mother Rita Tanner when she had an affair with a married man and then tried to con Rita out of her money.

Coronation Street airs its next episode tomorrow (February 2) at 7.30pm on ITV.

----------


## swmc66

I think she is back to con Rita again. Did'nt Rita have to buy her shop back from her?

----------


## maidmarian

> I think she is back to con Rita again. Did'nt Rita have to buy her shop back from her?


well she got a lot of money out of Rita- 
not sure if it involved shop .Rita was very
upset with her but she does tend to
try to "buy" people.

Another target might be Kevin- not sure
about his finances at present. Had big
scratchcard win but gave Sally a lot
and Sophie & Kens grandson scammed
Â£20k from.bank.account but should
have enough left to tempt Jenny!

She going to get involved with Kevin
and he going to regret it.And Sophie 
will be suspicious of her!!
Also been away for over 20 years so
could have "a secret child" so
plenty of opportunities for trouble!

----------

Dazzle (03-02-2015), swmc66 (02-02-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## LouiseP

I think we are in for some fireworks now she has come back. I think she is looking good ! I wonder if she will revert to type ? Only vaguely remember the story but she tried to fleece Rita didn't she ?  :Nono:

----------

Dazzle (21-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I think we are in for some fireworks now she has come back. I think she is looking good ! I wonder if she will revert to type ? Only vaguely remember the story but she tried to fleece Rita didn't she ?


She did indeed try to fleece Rita, and I'm sure she'll revert to type.  She probably has a hidden agenda for contacting Kevin - to see Rita again perhaps?

----------


## LouiseP

Or maybe she is a reformed character and tries to repay Rita  . Could end up with lots of tears and forgiveness or a hardening of Rita's heart and no forgiveness.

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Or maybe she is a reformed character and tries to repay Rita  . Could end up with lots of tears and forgiveness or a hardening of Rita's heart and no forgiveness.


I'd like that, but I can't see the producers turning their backs on so much potentional drama.  There might be lots of tears and forgiveness (after a period of Rita being hard-hearted), only for Jenny to show her true colours sometime later?

----------


## Mo Mouse

Jenny should finish off what her dad started.  The old soak deserves nothing more. A proper fist fight to the death on the cobbles. With Rita on the end of a savage, bloody, brutal, violent, barbaric, terrifying beating with no mercy whatsoever. Whatsoever.

----------


## Dazzle

> Jenny should finish off what her dad started.  The old soak deserves nothing more. A proper fist fight to the death on the cobbles. With Rita on the end of a savage, bloody, brutal, violent, barbaric, terrifying beating with no mercy whatsoever. Whatsoever.


Poor Rita, I think she deserves just a little mercy!  :EEK!:

----------


## Mo Mouse

I see the humanitarian angle you're coming at this from, Daz, and it's to your credit. However, this is the old soak we're talking about. It needs to be barbaric and savage and it needs to be a lesson she will never, ever, ever, ever forget. I think Jenny is just the person for it. After that, when she discovers that Kevin is a sexual failure in the bedroom, she can come and live with me. I would wine and dine her, quote her some French poetry, Baudelaire I think, then show her some of my moves. Thanks for listening.

----------


## Dazzle

Ha ha...I get it now MoMo, you've got a soft spot for Jenny.  You're right, I don't think Kevin's the man for her and it sounds like you could be right up her street (so to speak!).

----------


## parkerman

> Ha ha...I get it now MoMo, you've got a soft spot for Jenny.  You're right, I don't think Kevin's the man for her and it sounds like you could be right up her street (so to speak!).


 :Embarrassment:  :EEK!:

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015)

----------


## Mo Mouse

We'll have no more of the MoMo, Daz, or I'll have to start disciplining the whole forum. A bit like class getting detention because someone wrote on the blackboard. Having said that, Jenny is a sexual Goddess who needs to be cherished and I feel obliged to be there for her.

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> 


Sorry Parkerman, it seems MoMo's having a bad effect on me and leading me astray...  :Nono:   :Big Grin:

----------

parkerman (22-02-2015)

----------


## parkerman

> We'll have no more of the MoMo, Daz, or I'll have to start disciplining the whole forum. A bit like class getting detention because someone wrote on the blackboard. Having said that, Jenny is a sexual Goddess who needs to be cherished and I feel obliged to be there for her.


Give me Alya or Eileen any time, MoMo.

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

...

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Sorry Parkerman, it seems MoMo's having a bad effect on me and leading me astray...


 :EEK!:    Resist, Dazzle, resist!!!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Dazzle

> We'll have no more of the MoMo, Daz, or I'll have to start disciplining the whole forum. A bit like class getting detention because someone wrote on the blackboard.


Sorry, no can do MoMo.  I'll always think of you by that name from now on, the others on this forum will just have to take their chances!

----------

parkerman (22-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Give me Alya or Eileen any time, MoMo.


And I see Parkerman's caught on now too!  :Thumbsup:

----------

parkerman (22-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I am with you on this one, Dazzle ... MoMo it is   :Big Grin:

----------

Dazzle (22-02-2015), parkerman (22-02-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I am with you on this one, Dazzle ... MoMo it is


Love it!!!!  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------

Perdita (22-02-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Jenny Bradley will arouse suspicion next week when she starts acting strangely with Kevin's son Jack.

The story begins after Jenny (Sally Ann Matthews) insists on looking after Jack when his child minder falls ill and later rushes him to the medical centre when she spots a slight rash on his neck.

Jenny spots a rash on Jack's neck
Â© ITV
Jenny spots a rash on Jack's neck

Having completely overreacted to the situation, Jenny is soon taking Jack home after he is given the all clear by the doctor but tells him not to mention the incident to Kevin (Michael Le Vell).

As Tyrone wonders why they were at the doctors, Jenny is forced to lie, but quickly comes unstuck when Jack lets it slip.

Kevin says he needs to be able to trust Jenny
Â© ITV
Kevin says he needs to be able to trust Jenny

Kevin demands to know what is going on and Jenny has to admit that she spotted a rash on Jack's neck, but realises that she overreacted.

Although Kevin tells Jenny that he needs to be able to trust her if their relationship is to work, Sophie firmly warns her dad that Jenny's behaviour is strange.

Sophie warns her dad that Jenny's behaviour is strange.
Â© ITV
Sophie warns her dad about Jenny's behaviour

Sophie's suspicions prove to be correct when Jenny later offers to look after Jack for the day while Kevin and Tyrone attend a meeting. However, when a woman compliments Jenny on Jack's manners, Jenny thanks her, pretending that Jack is her son.

Later, when Jenny hears that Jack's child minder is going to be out of action for weeks, she secretly phones her employer and quits her job. What is she up to?

Coronation Street airs these scenes next week on ITV.

----------


## lizann

think she kidnaps jack maybe her own child died

----------


## Perdita

Jenny Bradleyâs suicide bid with Jack?

Coronation Street fans will know that Jenny Bradley has become bizarrely obsessed with Kevin Websterâs son Jack.
But now it seems her behaviour is going to spiral out of control and viewers will see her take the little lad to a roof-top. She ends up teetering on the edge of a roof with the suggestion sheâs going to throw herself off and take Jack with her.
The storyline twist is due to air over the summer but not before Jennyâs obsession with Jack deepens.
Fans already know that sheâs going to start taking the boy to the doctors when she overreacts about a rash. And later this month sheâs going to attack Maria Connor when she accuses her son Liam of hurting Jack.
Bosses are keeping the exact circumstances of how she ends up on a roof-top with Jack a secret, but hope itâs going to be a ratings winner. A source told the Sun: "Itâs a slow burn storyline with an explosive end."

----------

maidmarian (19-04-2015), swmc66 (19-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Wonder if they have been leafing thru old
scripts( or the IT version) for a story to
recycle??
Perhaps having Bethany back on screen
has made them remember that her paternal
grandma became obsessed with her - when
Bethany was about Jacks age and took her
to top of church tower and threatened to jump
off . Was talked down by Emily!! Hope she's
on.standby!!

Also Alison ?? who had Martins baby threatened
to jump off a bridge-but threw herself under
car. not too sure about details of this story.

A pattern emerges or lazy ideas? though its
not the Platts this time.
Both the above stories lasted some time-
so also slow- burners!!

----------

Dazzle (19-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## tammyy2j

Coronation Street could be planning to run a plot which will see Jenny Bradley kidnap her partner Kevin Webster's young son Jack.

The Sun reports that Jenny will take the 4-year-old to a rooftop and threaten to jump to her death with him.


The kidnapping would be the culmination of a storyline which has seen Jenny become increasingly obsessed with Jack, as she spends time looking after him.

A Coronation Street spokesperson declined to comment on the report.

An episode next week will see Jenny pretend to a stranger that Jack is her own son.

Jenny, played by Sally Ann Matthews, returned to the ITV soap in February after a 22-year absence.

----------

maidmarian (19-04-2015), swmc66 (20-04-2015)

----------


## alan45

Coronation Street's Sophie Webster will soon be proved right about her misgivings towards her dad's girlfriend Jenny Bradley.

Kevin Webster's refusal to accept that there's anything remotely dodgy about his new girlfriend, despite her frequent lies and strange behaviour, has already seen Sophie move out of her dad's house and back to her mum's across the road, but now it looks like Kevin's wilful blindness could have a much higher cost.

In dramatic scenes, shot in Manchester today, Jenny kidnaps Kevin's son Jack and takes him to her sixth floor flat and lingers ominously on the balcony with the tot in her arms.

Viewers watched on Monday night's episode when after accidentally walking into Maria, a furious Jenny let her anger fly at Maria, and later Maria's son Liam.

Though now it appears the former troubled youngster's behaviour has taken a worrying turn as she spirits Jack away from his family and places his life in danger.

Brooke Vincent - who plays Sophie in the soap - was seen filming looking terrified as she raced to help save her younger brother, while Michael Le Vell (Kevin Webster) and Barbara Knox (Rita Tanner) were seen filming scenes on the balcony with Jenny.

Viewers will have to wait until next month to see Jenny's behaviour unravel.

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2015), Glen1 (30-04-2015), maidmarian (30-04-2015), tammyy2j (30-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

This will be third time in a decade or so - that
someone has threatened to throw a baby or
small child off a high building or bridge.!!

Corrie has a dozen or so houses- the odds of
it happening so often in a small area are
astronomical!!
I can see the dramatic potential and it is a soap
but surely time for new ideas?

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2015), Glen1 (30-04-2015), parkerman (01-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## mariba

I feel sorry for that little boy..I wouldn't want my young child to be filming such scenes-would give them nightmares! How do they prepare these kids for tough storylines like this..?

----------

maidmarian (30-04-2015), tammyy2j (30-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I feel sorry for that little boy..I wouldn't want my young child to be filming such scenes-would give them nightmares! How do they prepare these kids for tough storylines like this..?


From what I've read it's always ensured they understand it's just pretend and even turned into a bit of a game.  The parents of young children are always on set to make sure they're happy.

I always feel sorry for young babies in scenes where people are shouting though, as there's no way for them to understand that it's pretend at that age.  I've been very aware of this in several scenes at the Windasses recently.

----------

Glen1 (30-04-2015), maidmarian (30-04-2015), swmc66 (30-04-2015), tammyy2j (30-04-2015)

----------


## Perdita

They might replace the baby with a doll in those scenes, Dazzle

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2015), Glen1 (30-04-2015), tammyy2j (30-04-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> They might replace the baby with a doll in those scenes, Dazzle


I think they do when they can get away with it, but I've seen scenes with people shouting with what's obviously a real baby.  I'm sure everything possible's done to keep the babies feeling happy, but I can't help but worry that it's causing them stress sometimes.

----------

maidmarian (30-04-2015), Perdita (30-04-2015)

----------


## Glen1

> I think they do when they can get away with it, but I've seen scenes with people shouting with what's obviously a real baby.  I'm sure everything possible's done to keep the babies feeling happy, but I can't help but worry that it's causing them stress sometimes.


I would think there must be very strict controls Dazzle, particularly with children involved . Producers  would never risk the slightest chance of distress or harm occuring. Would be hell to pay. Perdita makes a good  point about the use of dolls .Reminded me of a programme on TV a while back where the dolls used are so realistic with electronically controlled movement ,even down to facial expressions, very difficult to detect... :Smile:

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2015), Perdita (30-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I think they do when they can get away with it, but I've seen scenes with people shouting with what's obviously a real baby.  I'm sure everything possible's done to keep the babies feeling happy, but I can't help but worry that it's causing them stress sometimes.


There have been studies done which show that
if a baby is subjected to hearing eg parents shouting
( even if asleep) because the babys brain is pliable
can cause stress in later life. Not sure how they
tested without subjecting baby to more noise!

In an older child how much they are affected 
depends how sensitive the child is -some
 Children soon learn to tune out and some
find a noisy household inclusive  as long as
not always vying for attention-studies show!

Found above by putting" babies affected shouting"
In search.

Back to tv & soaps- would small ear plugs help
shield baby from noise- for short periods?

----------

Dazzle (30-04-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> I would think there must be very strict controls Dazzle, particularly with children involved . Producers  would never risk the slightest chance of distress or harm occuring. Would be hell to pay. Perdita makes a good  point about the use of dolls .Reminded me of a programme on TV a while back where the dolls used are so realistic with electronically controlled movement ,even down to facial expressions, very difficult to detect...


I'm sure you're right about there being strict controls Glen.  The production company wouldn't want to risk being sued for starters!  :Smile: 




> There have been studies done which show that
> if a baby is subjected to hearing eg parents shouting
> ( even if asleep) because the babys brain is pliable
> can cause stress in later life. Not sure how they
> tested without subjecting baby to more noise!
> 
> In an older child how much they are affected 
> depends how sensitive the child is -some
>  Children soon learn to tune out and some
> ...


Interesting stuff and it certainly gels with how I imagined hearing shouting would affect small children.




> Back to tv & soaps- would small ear plugs help
> shield baby from noise- for short periods?


That's a good idea.  Maybe they can shield the babies from noise for short periods with something over their ears.  :Smile:

----------


## tammyy2j

Is that where Jenny lives herself or the apartment block of Carla and Nick where the fire takes place?

----------


## swmc66

Looks like flats where fire takes place

----------


## Perdita

Victoria Court will be on fire, where Nick and Carla live

----------


## tammyy2j

http://www.ok.co.uk/tv/coronation-st...jenny-arrested

Jenny gets arrested

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2015), lizann (02-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> http://www.ok.co.uk/tv/coronation-st...jenny-arrested
> 
> Jenny gets arrested


Oh dear- not going to be brown bread then.
I thought when I first  read spoiler- thats how
it would end!

----------

Dazzle (02-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Perdita

Jenny enquires about renting a house, telling the agent it's for she and her son - what's she up to?

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

I am sure she lost a child and there is a tragic story here

----------

Perdita (19-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

Blackburn revealed Jenny Bradley's big secret, which explains why she has been behaving so strangely around Kevin Webster's son Jack recently.

He said: "Jenny's secret is she had a son, who was about Jack's age, and he died. Her grief and guilt just overwhelms all sense of reason and she kidnaps Jack."

----------

Dazzle (19-05-2015), lizann (19-05-2015), swmc66 (19-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Blackburn revealed Jenny Bradley's big secret, which explains why she has been behaving so strangely around Kevin Webster's son Jack recently.
> 
> He said: "Jenny's secret is she had a son, who was about Jack's age, and he died. Her grief and guilt just overwhelms all sense of reason and she kidnaps Jack."


Maybe she could be redeemed with some psychiatric help?  Losing a child is enough to send anyone doolally.   :Sad:

----------

lizann (19-05-2015), Perdita (19-05-2015)

----------


## swmc66

You can't hate a character like that when they have suffered so much.

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Not the character herself but her actions.  Upsetting for everyone, especially the child and the family

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> Not the character herself but her actions.  Upsetting for everyone, especially the child and the family


Yes-it is. I dont feel I know enough about
the loss of her child to be wholly sympathetic.
-yet.
If it was through illness / accident- then yes
 I would feel deeply sorry.Its one of the most
 tragic things that can happen.And some people 
never fully recover from the loss.

But did she contribute in some way to the 
death & if so was it neglience or was she
suffering from PND or other mental
illness -if so wouldnt that have come to
light at the time of childs death and some
treatment given.

There are a very small number of parents
who do abuse/neglect their children and
her personality in her previous time in
Corrie might make one consider that
possibliity. We shall see as story unfolds!
I trust that whatever the story behind the
childs death is- that it is properly researched
and realistically written - not a quick -fix.

The one thing that always puzzles me  (and
not being a pyschiatrist I cant answer) is
why when someone has suffered a tragic loss
- they go on to inflict similar on someone
else.??There is some planning-not a momentary
panic - like taking a baby from.a pram on the
spur of the moment?

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2015), mariba (21-05-2015), Perdita (20-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Duplj

----------


## Dazzle

> There are a very small number of parents
> who do abuse/neglect their children and
> her personality in her previous time in
> Corrie might make one consider that
> possibliity. We shall see as story unfolds!


I'd say that going by how over-protective she is of Jack that her own child's death wasn't from negligence or abuse.  I doubt if those kinds of parents change their ways even if they've caused a death.  :Sad: 

I'm guessing it was a tragic accident.




> The one thing that always puzzles me  (and
> not being a pyschiatrist I cant answer) is
> why when someone has suffered a tragic loss
> - they go on to inflict similar on someone
> else.??There is some planning-not a momentary
> panic - like taking a baby from.a pram on the
> spur of the moment?


Luckily I can't put myself in the place of someone whose suffered such a tragedy, but my guess would be that they've literally lost their mind with grief and are desperately trying to change what happened (in their head at least) by replacing their loss.

----------

maidmarian (20-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I'd say that going by how over-protective she is of Jack that her own child's death wasn't from negligence or abuse.  I doubt if those kinds of parents change their ways even if they've caused a death. 
> 
> I'm guessing it was a tragic accident.
> 
> 
> 
> Luckily I can't put myself in the place of someone whose suffered such a tragedy, but my guess would be that they've literally lost their mind with grief and are desperately trying to change what happened (in their head at least) by replacing their loss.
> 
> As a long-term sufferer of mental health problems myself, in my experience behaving normally and making plans whilst being deeply disturbed aren't mutually exclusive.


I do understand what you are saying and other 
people have said similar- probably my issue
is mainly the character and her previous history.

I would normally believe and sympathise in
such circs without too much analysis or
liking the parent.
I did wonder if she had some form of 
munchausen by proxy .

If was a tragic accident - then I shall revert
to normal setting!!
Im sure there could have been less distressing
ways to try to rehabilitate the character 
and hope they write the details of the story
well- as its a very sensitive issue that  has
affected a lot of people.

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Perdita

Rumours going about that Jenny kills Maddie ....

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2015), maidmarian (20-05-2015), tammyy2j (20-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I do understand what you are saying and other 
> people have said similar- probably my issue
> is mainly the character and her previous history.


It'll be interesting to see which of us is right about Jenny!  :Big Grin:

----------

maidmarian (20-05-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Rumours going about that Jenny kills Maddie ....


I did wonder about that when I read that Maddie finds out and confronts her.  If this confrontation happens on the balcony shown in the pictures, maybe Maddie falls off during a scuffle?

----------

maidmarian (20-05-2015), Perdita (20-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------

Dazzle (20-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> It'll be interesting to see which of us is right about Jenny!


As the story involves children being
( possibly). mistreated - in a way I would
rather be wrong than right!
Await the outcome- next week?

----------


## lizann

> Rumours going about that Jenny kills Maddie ....


 yes think the same

----------


## lizann

> Rumours going about that Jenny kills Maddie ....


 yes think the same

----------


## parkerman

> I did wonder about that when I read that Maddie finds out and confronts her.  If this confrontation happens on the balcony shown in the pictures, maybe Maddie falls off during a scuffle?


That would be novel...just ask Tina....er.....

----------


## maidmarian

> That would be novel...just ask Tina....er.....


With threat of infant being thrown from
tall building( 3 times in several years)
and adult  falling/pushed from balcony
(twice in few months) both possibly 
repeated in same week.?? in a small
street !!
A script writers conference for new idea
is needed??

----------

mariba (21-05-2015), parkerman (21-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> That would be novel...just ask Tina....er.....





> With threat of infant being thrown from
> tall building( 3 times in several years)
> and adult  falling/pushed from balcony
> (twice in few months) both possibly 
> repeated in same week.?? in a small
> street !!
> A script writers conference for new idea
> is needed??


Well it was only a guess of mine that Maddie falls from the balcony - so it's more than likely wrong! 

If it turns out to be correct maybe she falls stopping Jack from going over?  If you look back at the photos (here) there's one with Jenny looking over the balcony with complete horror (which is what gave me the idea that Maddie falls - as I'm sure Jack won't).

I hope if she kills Maddie it's unintentional or my theory that Jenny's child died of a tragic accident's looking decidedly shaky!  :Embarrassment:

----------


## sarah c

I cant see/think why Maddie would suddenly leave the street unless she dies?

everything is going ok with her, and with Sophie, so it has to be a death. Maybe she gets trapped in the flats and becomes a fire victim?

----------

Dazzle (21-05-2015), swmc66 (23-05-2015), tammyy2j (25-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> Well it was only a guess of mine that Maddie falls from the balcony - so it's more than likely wrong! 
> 
> If it turns out to be correct maybe she falls stopping Jack from going over?  If you look back at the photos (here) there's one with Jenny looking over the balcony with complete horror (which is what gave me the idea that Maddie falls - as I'm sure Jack won't).
> 
> I hope if she kills Maddie it's unintentional or my theory that Jenny's child died of a tragic accident's looking decidedly shaky!


It makes sense though, Maddie races after her as she found out what Jenny is up to ... Jenny has become very spiteful in hiding her desire to be mum to Jack ... picture of her looking down ... actress playing Maddie is due to leave ... I am sure you are on a winner there, Dazzle and I think it is intentional .. [url=http://www.picgifs.com/smileys/]

----------


## Perdita

> Well it was only a guess of mine that Maddie falls from the balcony - so it's more than likely wrong! 
> 
> If it turns out to be correct maybe she falls stopping Jack from going over?  If you look back at the photos (here) there's one with Jenny looking over the balcony with complete horror (which is what gave me the idea that Maddie falls - as I'm sure Jack won't).
> 
> I hope if she kills Maddie it's unintentional or my theory that Jenny's child died of a tragic accident's looking decidedly shaky!


It makes sense though, Maddie races after her as she found out what Jenny is up to ... Jenny has become very spiteful in hiding her desire to be mum to Jack ... picture of her looking down ... actress playing Maddie is due to leave ... I am sure you are on a winner there, Dazzle and I think it is intentional ..

----------

Dazzle (21-05-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street star Sally Ann Matthews has spoken about Jenny Bradley's big secret for the first time, admitting that her troubled character has "totally lost it".

Next week's dramatic episodes of the ITV soap see Jenny attempt to flee from the cobbles with Kevin Webster's son Jack, having developed an unhealthy obsession with the youngster.

Jenny's shock plan is interrupted when Maddie Heath catches her packing her bags and wearing a disguise, but the big question is whether she can warn Kevin and Sophie before it's too late.

While Jenny's actions may seem extreme, viewers will learn that she is struggling to cope following the traumatic death of her own child. Jenny hasn't dealt with her grief properly and is desperate to 'protect' Jack, seeing him as her own.

Maddie is perplexed to find Jenny at No.13 wearing a wig with her bags packed.
Â© ITV
Jenny plans to flee from Weatherfield

Discussing Jenny's plan, Matthews explained: "I've not played it as premeditated at all. I don't believe that Jenny has planned any of it. You've got to remember that when Jack's childminder was ill a few weeks ago, Jenny was very reluctant to look after Jack. 

"You've got to remember that she really didn't want to get involved. As soon as she did, she tried to break it off with Kevin. Kevin assumed that she was breaking it off because she thought that Rita was uncomfortable with their relationship. It wasn't that - it was just that her past was starting to come into her head and she didn't know what to do with it.

"That's the beginning of where we're going to go with this storyline. Jenny did have a child who died in the past. We are now going to see the consequences of that with what Jenny is going to do. She's got a deluded idea that she has to run off with Jack in order to keep him safe, so she's going to be very conflicted. She's totally lost it."

Maddie confronts Jenny
Â© ITV
Maddie confronts Jenny

Jenny pushes Maddie to the floor
Â© ITV
Jenny pushes Maddie to the floor

The actress admitted that she is nervous about how fans may react when they see Jenny's unstable behaviour escalate.

She laughed: "Sometimes the public assume you are that person. It was bad enough when Jenny slapped Maria, God knows what it's going to be like now! I'll have to start putting Jenny's dark wig on!

"But there is a genuine reason why Jenny is behaving the way she is. I'm not playing it that she's a 'nutter'. Because of that, when it all finally comes out, I think there could be some understanding."

Jenny then makes a secret phone call and confirms that she and Jack will be moving to Hull that evening!
Â© ITV
Jenny's plan will play out on screen next week

Coronation Street's producer Stuart Blackburn has also offered his thoughts on the storyline, praising Matthews for exploring the difficult subject matter with sensitivity.

He said: "I think why the story is working is the way Sally Ann is playing it. I've never considered that character a 'nutter'. She's a terribly damaged woman whose life stopped the day her child died. She's just been unable, however hard she tries, to move away from that."

Coronation Street airs at 9pm every night next week on ITV.

----------

tammyy2j (25-05-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Discussing Jenny's plan, Matthews explained: "I've not played it as premeditated at all. I don't believe that Jenny has planned any of it.


Yeah, we've all got wigs just lying around!

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015), tammyy2j (25-05-2015)

----------


## LostVoodoo

> Discussing Jenny's plan, Matthews explained: "I've not played it as premeditated at all. I don't believe that Jenny has planned any of it.


Yeah, we've all got wigs just lying around!

----------


## maidmarian

> Yeah, we've all got wigs just lying around!


Quite and just decide  to go to Hull - for
no reason.
As usual the reasoning doesnt make sense
 however we are meant to perceive the story.

In real-life loss of a child is a tragedy-so
the use of "nutter"twice in a few lines
(inc by the producer) is too say the least
in appropriate.

I did suppose there must be some " direction"
behind the story but now not so sure.
Another write as you go and see what 
reactions are!!

If they want to rehabilitate Jenny Bradley-
I think they have wrong story..

If they wanted to show how the loss of
a child can devastate lives and cause irrational
behaviour  they have the wrong character 
and the wrong actress! I think word "spiteful"
has been used and is a good description.
My opinion !!

Wait to see whar happens to Maddie.
Not being a fan-I find it ironic that 
Sophie was the only one to be suspicious
of Jenny. And very interested to see 
Kevins reactions - whatever Jennys motives
state of mind-she has still endangered
his child.

----------

Dazzle (25-05-2015), parkerman (25-05-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> In real-life loss of a child is a tragedy-so
> the use of \"nutter\"twice in a few lines
> (inc by the producer) is too say the least
> in appropriate.


I totally agree!  That's nearly as bad as them saying Anna Windass has behaved appropriately towards Faye!  They really haven't got a clue, have they?

----------

maidmarian (25-05-2015), parkerman (25-05-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Yeah, we've all got wigs just lying around!


Why was she wearing the wig?

----------


## maidmarian

> Why was she wearing the wig?


She has distinctive colour hair and supposed
to be being secretive??!?!

----------


## maidmarian

> Why was she wearing the wig?


She has distinctive colour hair and supposed
to be being secretive??!?!

----------


## tammyy2j

> She has distinctive colour hair and supposed
> to be being secretive??!?!


If she is seen leaving Kevin's house with Jack no matter what wig she has she will be known

I hope she don't kill Maddie as Sally is a good actress and maybe Jenny can be redeemed after taking Jack

----------


## swmc66

I think she won't kill Maddie she will wish her dead though as her alive is too risky for her

----------


## maidmarian

> If she is seen leaving Kevin's house with Jack no matter what wig she has she will be known
> 
> I hope she don't kill Maddie as Sally is a good actress and maybe Jenny can be redeemed after taking Jack


I didnt specify-I know- but I meant afterwards when
police/ others may be looking for them!!

I dont like the Jenny character and not impressed
by the actress - not matured for number of yrs
thats passed. I could see her playing the part
of a Munchausen by proxy perhaps??

But we all have different likes/dislikes and
are affected by  our experiences . Mr Blackburn
is very caught up in it all -but how believable
it will be as the story progresses remains to be
seen.

Its a shame about Maddie-but the actress 
wanted to leave .

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## swmc66

I dont think that Jenny is happy to see Maddie die. Shes just frustrated she is not being able to get away.

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I dont think that Jenny is happy to see Maddie die. Shes just frustrated she is not being able to get away.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who doesn't see her as completely evil.  I see her as troubled and traumatised rather than bad, but some of the interviews (I'm looking at you Stuart Blackburn!) about her have made me wonder if I'm right.  It's probably just wishful thinking on my part.  :Embarrassment:

----------

swmc66 (03-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

dupl

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Perdita

I can see frustration of not being able to get away and while I also don't think she was glad that Maddie has died, she looked a bit relieved that Maddie can't tell what happened between them

----------

Dazzle (03-06-2015), maidmarian (03-06-2015), swmc66 (03-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I can see frustration of not being able to get away and while I also don't think she was glad that Maddie has died, she looked a bit relieved that Maddie can't tell what happened between them


Yes relieved is the right word.  There was no gloating though which would have been the case for an out-and-out villain like Tracy for example.

----------

Perdita (03-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Smashed up furniture is a sure give away

----------


## lizann

did she say she didn't see maddie night of the fire but kevin sent maddie to check on her and when returned she was crying he asked was it over fire and she agreed which maddie told her so kevin knows she lied to sophie

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> did she say she didn't see maddie night of the fire but kevin sent maddie to check on her and when returned she was crying he asked was it over fire and she agreed which maddie told her so kevin knows she lied to sophie


Kevin seems blind/deaf to what Jenny is doing, he might have forgotten about the conversation as he was concerned for Sophie and Maddie in hospital but I guess he will remember after Jenny kidnaps Jack   :Wal2l:

----------


## Perdita

Corrieâs Sally Ann Matthews: Jennyâs deluded!
What can you tell us about whatâs going on in Jennyâs head at this point? Jenny thinks the only way to keep Jack safe is to have him with her at all times. For the first time too she starts to remember the son she lost.
How is she feeling in the wake of the showdown with Maddie? Sheâs so conflicted. But she only has one mission and that is to ensure, in her misguided way, that Jack is safely in her sole care.
How confident is she that she can get away with what sheâs doing? Sheâs clearly deluded and because she believes itâs the right thing to do I donât think she thinks about âgetting away withâ anything. This is the only option she sees.
Does she have any guilt? She does have guilt but is focused on the job in hand which is protecting Jack.
Does she care about Kevin? I think she does care about Kevin, a great deal actually, but because she isnât seeing things as they really are she can only see him as an obstacle in her desire to keep Jack safe.
How well has she planned the kidnap â how long ago did she hatch the plan? She isnât Machiavellian! She isnât twiddling her moustache and drawing up plans. She is deeply traumatised about the death of her son and is reacting rather than acting.
How is Jack coping with being away from his family at this point? Jack loves and trusts Jenny - why wouldnât he, she really does care about him and have his best interests at heart - but he is confused as to why she has taken him away from Daddy and Sophie.
What happens when Rita and Kevin turn up at the flat? It took a lot for Jenny to reach out to Rita and she feels that she has been betrayed as Kevin has also come along when she only wanted Rita. Jenny is deeply hurt and feels she canât trust anyone.
What effect does Sophieâs arrival have? Sophie simply thinks Jenny is completely mad!
Can anyone get through to Jenny? Sheâs known Kevin for a long time and she does care for him deeply. He holds the key.
Would she jump if she really had to? She obviously feels she has nothing to live for - no family, no child, no husband, no boyfriend. I think she is extremely desperate.
What were these scenes like to film?Exhausting! They were also so fulfilling as an actress. The opportunity to be covered in tears and snot doesnât come around very often.
What have you made of the storyline â did you know about it when you returned? I did know about the story though I didnât know the extremes that Jenny would go to. Itâs certainly captured the interest of the viewer and ultimately thatâs the main thing.
How have people reacted to Jennyâs return? Twitter and Facebook were quite a scary place to be when Jenny slapped Maria so what itâs going to be like in the next few weeks is anyoneâs guess! I hope they see that there is a genuine reason for her behaviour and from reaction so far I think the viewers will have sympathy for her situation.

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Well the actress is certainly deluded- 
about her own importance and 
acting ability.!!
I read some blow "your own bugle
interview" but this tops all!!

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> Well the actress is certainly deluded- 
> about her own importance and 
> acting ability.!!
> I read some blow "your own bugle
> interview" but this tops all!!


What part of the interview do you object to MM?  I didn't notice anything wrong with it.  I thought it was quite nice she was sympathetic to Jenny, not making out she's a psycho or "nuts".

Was it the part about "being fulfilled as an actress"?  I think a lot of them use that luvvie speak.  :Big Grin:

----------


## maidmarian

> What part of the interview do you object to MM?  I didn't notice anything wrong with it.  I thought it was quite nice she was sympathetic to Jenny, not making out she's a psycho or "nuts".
> 
> Was it the part about "being fulfilled as an actress"?  I think a lot of them use that luvvie speak.


Basically the whole tone of the interview.
She sounded very much the same in
an earlier one-but I didnt comment on that.
I accept that it is part of an actors role to
"sell" themselves and their roles but this
is to me way beyond that . I started reading
the post-in the middle-and thought it might be
some sort of nasty "spoof" making ridicule
of the storyline( except we dont get that sort
of thing on here) .Then went back to start
and realised it was the actress!!

I have said before that to make this storyline
acceptable and believable a different character
and a more accomplished actress were needed.
The acting doesnt seem to have matured since
her last appearance -many years ago!. And the
actress doesnt seem to be much further
 forward-!! in life experience and maturity.

An expression is sometimes used to describe
OTT acting " panto- villian" and thats the effect
this is having on me. There are scenes next
week with Jenny Sophie AND Rita as main part
of drama unfolds........

Those are of course my opinions and some
viewers may be sympathetic to the character.
Mainly because its a tragic story and they are
nice people. But we dont know the whole 
background yet and even if it is the way the
actress is saying -I find her  attutude patronising
to families who have suffered that loss. Much
more important than annoying me!

I just feel its a shame that Corrie is in such
doldrums and that some storylines and 
performances?? Inc this - wont help.
If the voting figures prove the opposite - so
be it !

Addl notes. 
The only "excuse" I can find for the tone of
the interview is it was written by the producer**
but issued in her name.Or she received coaching
- a longish stint in a soap is still prized!

** Question posed and answered so that any
"off- message" viewers are reminded what to
think!!

I was innoculated against " luvvie-dom at
an early age - but wont go into the circs!!

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## mariba

I can't wait that she's gone. Very bad acting as well.

----------


## swmc66

I can understand that she could get on someones nerves. I am actually enjoying the Jenny storyline apart from when Sophie gets a look in. It will be over soon and Jenny will be gone. Unfortunately Sophie is here to stay.

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015), tammyy2j (10-06-2015)

----------


## sarah c

I'm not sure why they had to bring Jenny back as a character for this storyline?

Kevin could've dated anyone, a new character to the same end?

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015), maidmarian (10-06-2015), parkerman (10-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

I thought there would be more Rita/Jenny interactions but there has been very little, I agree, Kevin could have dated anyone .....

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015), maidmarian (10-06-2015), sarah c (10-06-2015), tammyy2j (10-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm not sure why they had to bring Jenny back as a character for this storyline?
> 
> Kevin could've dated anyone, a new character to the same end?


Exactly-  and would have been more interesting
and believable.

----------


## maidmarian

> I'm not sure why they had to bring Jenny back as a character for this storyline?
> 
> Kevin could've dated anyone, a new character to the same end?


Exactly-  and would have been more interesting
and believable.

----------


## tammyy2j

> I thought there would be more Rita/Jenny interactions but there has been very little, I agree, Kevin could have dated anyone .....


I think it was to involve Rita by having him date her step daughter Jenny 

I think Sally is doing a good job as Jenny and I like the storyline

----------

Dazzle (10-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Basically the whole tone of the interview.


I went back and read the interview again and it still sounds fine to me.  Sally Ann Matthews seems relatively sympathetic to Jenny's plight and understands she's traumatised by the death of her son.  It's a lot better than that interview with SB where he repeatedly called Jenny "nuts"!  To me, the worst thing about the interview is that it sounds a little abrupt, but that may just be the way it's written.

It's strange that we perceive it so differently!   :Smile: 




> I have said before that to make this storyline
> acceptable and believable a different character
> and a more accomplished actress were needed.


I do agree her acting is a bit panto at times (though that may be a directorial decision).  Jenny often goes from pleasant to snarling like a cornered dog in the blink of an eye - which is a tad disconcerting to say the least!  :Big Grin: 

Corrie can't really do subtle do they?  :Wal2l:

----------

maidmarian (10-06-2015), parkerman (10-06-2015)

----------


## soaplover1993

I never knew that jenny Bradley was in coronation street before, but yet I was only a kid lol. When she came into I I didntt like her and the fact she's trying to run off with kevins son jack,, wich I find disgusting just because her son died. Really don't like jenny!! Kevin needs to realise what she is all about before he will loose his son for good!!

----------


## Perdita

Jack reminds me of a previous Amy .... silent and barely moving ... not like most 4/5 year old kids behave

----------


## lizann

> Jack reminds me of a previous Amy .... silent and barely moving ... not like most 4/5 year old kids behave


 jack should be crying for his dad by now

 was jenny married is that her marriage name the cops had, sophie just googled and presto the story of her dead child

----------

maidmarian (13-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Jack reminds me of a previous Amy .... silent and barely moving ... not like most 4/5 year old kids behave


 jack should be crying for his dad by now

 was jenny married is that her marriage name the cops had, sophie just googled and presto the story of her dead child

----------


## swmc66

Very unrealistic the way Kevin and co established kidnapping in about 5 mins!

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015), lizann (14-06-2015), tammyy2j (15-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Very unrealistic the way Kevin and co established kidnapping in about 5 mins!


I know, I just said as much on the current episode thread.  I found it very odd!

----------


## lizann

> Very unrealistic the way Kevin and co established kidnapping in about 5 mins!


  sophie has always been suspicious of her so understood her jumping but kevin and rita so soon no

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015), tammyy2j (15-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

> Very unrealistic the way Kevin and co established kidnapping in about 5 mins!


  sophie has always been suspicious of her so understood her jumping but kevin and rita so soon no

----------


## Perdita

I know Kevin always defended Jenny as he did not want to see what was going on but maybe deep down he wondered whether Sophie did not have a point so when there was no Jack and Jenny the penny very suddenly dropped. Rita never really trusted Jenny anyway, so can see why she would expect the worst from her .......

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015), lizann (15-06-2015), maidmarian (14-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> I know Kevin always defended Jenny as he did not want to see what was going on but maybe deep down he wondered whether Sophie did not have a point so when there was no Jack and Jenny the penny very suddenly dropped. Rita never really trusted Jenny anyway, so can see why she would expect the worst from her .......


They're very good points but I still think they jumped to the worst possible conclusion ridiculously quickly.  They didn't even check if anything other than his pyjamas and trains were gone...  :Wal2l:

----------

Perdita (14-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

But a lot of storylines are full of holes in all soaps once subject to closer scrutiny, even the search of things missing was rushed but nothing unusual in soap life

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015), maidmarian (14-06-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> But a lot of storylines are full of holes in all soaps once subject to closer scrutiny, even the search of things missing was rushed but nothing unusual in soap life


I know it's not!  :Big Grin: 

For some reason this plot hole struck me more forcibly than most.  There's a myriad reasons why Jenny and Jack could be out late and his things not in their usual place.  For even suspicious Sophie's first thought to be kidnap seems extremely bizarre to me (especially given they didn't know she'd lost a child).

----------

maidmarian (14-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

> I know it's not! 
> 
> For some reason this plot hole struck me more forcibly than most.  There's a myriad reasons why Jenny and Jack could be out late and his things not in their usual place.  For even suspicious Sophie's first thought to be kidnap seems extremely bizarre to me (especially given they didn't know she'd lost a child).


What surprised me with this storyline was how easily Kevin gave the care of Jack to Jenny .. a relative stranger when they met ... and apart from Sophie, nobody else seemed to be bothered .... come on producers -  give actors enough time to develop their character and scriptwriters, stop rushing storylines !!!

----------

Dazzle (14-06-2015), lizann (15-06-2015), maidmarian (14-06-2015), mariba (16-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

Very poor writing in this episode. Plus not remembering Kevin lost a child.

----------

lizann (15-06-2015), maidmarian (14-06-2015), Perdita (14-06-2015), tammyy2j (15-06-2015)

----------


## lizann

the acting was bad tonight not even panto bad, it was the like actors involved just didn't care

----------

maidmarian (15-06-2015), tammyy2j (15-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

> the acting was bad tonight not even panto bad, it was the like actors involved just didn't care


I thought Sally as Jenny did very well but Michael Le Vell was very poor

----------

Dazzle (16-06-2015), mariba (16-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

He has aged so much as well.

----------

mariba (16-06-2015), tammyy2j (16-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street actress Sally Ann Matthews has revealed that her character Jenny Bradley could return to the soap one day.

This week, Jenny was sectioned after she returned Kevin's son Jack following a kidnap attempt.

"I know there are stories for Jenny," Matthews told The Mirror of a possible return. 

"I don't what they are and I don't know when they will be, but you haven't necessarily seen the last of Jenny Bradley.

"There's definitely scope for future storiesâ¦ history and relationships which not been resolved or explored. I think there is a lot of potential for Jenny â which is about as much as I can say about it."

Matthews also revealed she received death threats during the kidnapping storyline on the soap, but said that this would not stop her from returning to the show.

"Basically people thought Jenny was weird and then they blamed her for Maddie's death. But the episode when I slapped Maria Connor was when it all really kicked off on Twitter," she recalled.

"There were some pretty dramatic reactions. When you read them one after another it's quite overwhelming â people sitting on sofas in the comfort of their own home sending out the vilest things.

"It is so weird - these people hate you because you are playing a horrible character."

----------

Dazzle (21-06-2015), tammyy2j (24-06-2015)

----------


## swmc66

crazy if they bring her back

----------


## maidmarian

> crazy if they bring her back


Im sure the actress has even stronger
delusions than the character was supposed
to have.

Starting to sound like the actress who plays Anna-
In her interviews.

----------

parkerman (22-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## swmc66

There is no reason for her to come back. Rita was'nt that involved this time except at the end, so there is no link

----------

maidmarian (25-06-2015), mariba (25-06-2015), Perdita (24-06-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

She needs to tell about Maddie, have Kevin or Sophie go visit her

----------


## swmc66

Its best they don't know her last moments

----------

maidmarian (25-06-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

> She needs to tell about Maddie, have Kevin or Sophie go visit her


I dont know what the rules about visitors
for patients who have been sectioned are.

I would think.under "Human Rights" they
would be entitled to visitors -in general.

But if the visitors were involved in events
that led to the sectioning would medical
opinion advise against on the grounds
they may cause a problem.with treatment
and diagnosis. Any current doctors would
have access to previous medical records.

Im usually  supportive of people with
mental health issues getting all the
help they need.
But as this isnt either "real"  or well
acted or written- I think.better to 
leave as it is.

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## Dazzle

> She needs to tell about Maddie, have Kevin or Sophie go visit her


Both the Jenny and Maddie stories are done and dusted now so I'd be surprised if Maddie's discovery of Jenny's secret is ever mentioned again.  We know from experience that soap characters have extremely short memories and only refer to the past once in a blue moon (even the very recent past).

It's possible they've guessed from the phone message anyway.

----------


## Perdita

It wonÂ´t make any difference now, I agree with Dazzle, they know that Sophie was worried with reason and Maddie realised too before she died ...

----------

Dazzle (25-06-2015)

----------


## Perdita

Jenny Bradley will be returning to Coronation Street.

The character, played by Sally Ann Matthews, will be back on the cobbles soon enough, boss Stuart Blackburn confirmed today (August 11).

Details surrounding Jenny's return storyline remain sparse, but she was last seen arrested by police in June earlier this year.

Jenny popped up for the first time since 1993 in February, striking up a relationship with Kevin Webster (Michael Le Vell). However, she became obsessed with Kevin's son Jack and eventually abducted him.

She was eventually convinced to hand Jack back to his family, after taking him to Hull.

Matthews previously hinted at a return for her character, saying: "I know there are [more] stories for Jenny.

"I don't know what they are and I don't know when they will be, but you haven't necessarily seen the last of Jenny Bradley."

Blackburn also confirmed the casting of Ted Robbins as a love interest for Mary and the arrival of soaps newcomer Liam Bairstow as Cathy's nephew Alex at a press event today, along with details of drama for the Platts and Callum in September's live episode.

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2015), tammyy2j (11-08-2015)

----------


## Dazzle

> Jenny Bradley will be returning to Coronation Street.


I know certain posters won't be pleased by this turn of events  :Stick Out Tongue:  but I think Jenny's return could work.  I presume she'll have recovered from the death of her son by this point, but will Kevin be able to learn to trust her again?  I think Rita will be sympathetic.

----------


## maidmarian

> I know certain posters won't be pleased by this turn of events  but I think Jenny's return could work.  I presume she'll have recovered from the death of her son by this point, but will Kevin be able to learn to trust her again?  I think Rita will be sympathetic.


I think.this is entirely expected* and her second 
appearance will have the same effect on viewers
as the first did. It just depends on what you
think of the actresses talents.

For those who found the original story 
believable it will be fine. For those who
didnt it will be fast-forward or ear-plugs!!

I dont think it will do much to raise
informed awareness of certain mental
health issues though- just re-inforce
prejudices!!Which is a shame!

* based on.actresses last interview when
she left.

----------


## Dazzle

> I dont think it will do much to raise
> informed awareness of certain mental
> health issues though- just re-inforce
> prejudices!!Which is a shame!


It all depends how it's written.  If she's written sympathetically and her emotional turmoil when she kidnapped Jack is explored and explained, it could evoke empathy and understanding.  However, I haven't got any faith that's how it'll go down!

----------


## maidmarian

> It all depends how it's written.  If she's written sympathetically and her emotional turmoil when she kidnapped Jack is explored and explained, it could evoke empathy and understanding.  However, I haven't got any faith that's how it'll go down!


I really do think that on this occasion
- even if the writers did all you suggest-
the stumbling block is the actress.

Might have been better with a longer
gap.and a re- cast?
Its a very important and sensitive subjest
and needs an actress capable of more 
variation!

----------


## maidmarian

> It all depends how it's written.  If she's written sympathetically and her emotional turmoil when she kidnapped Jack is explored and explained, it could evoke empathy and understanding.  However, I haven't got any faith that's how it'll go down!


I really do think that on this occasion
- even if the writers did all you suggest-
the stumbling block is the actress.

Might have been better with a longer
gap.and a re- cast?
Its a very important and sensitive subjest
and needs an actress capable of more 
variation!

----------


## swmc66

I cannot see the added value of bringing her back...unless she saw Tracy going into Victoria Flats

----------


## Dazzle

> I really do think that on this occasion
> - even if the writers did all you suggest-
> the stumbling block is the actress.
> 
> Might have been better with a longer
> gap.and a re- cast?
> Its a very important and sensitive subjest
> and needs an actress capable of more 
> variation!


You could be right about the actress.  I don't feel I've seen enough of her to make an informed guess at the moment, but I hope she can pull it off.

----------


## Dazzle

> I cannot see the added value of bringing her back...unless she saw Tracy going into Victoria Flats


Sally Ann Matthews has been very popular on other forums and social media and there's been a lot of Corrie viewers calling for her permanent return.  I'm in two minds myself (and we don't yet know how long she'll be back for this time).

----------

maidmarian (11-08-2015)

----------


## maidmarian

Dupl

----------


## maidmarian

> I cannot see the added value of bringing her back...unless she saw Tracy going into Victoria Flats


Thats a good point swmc.On one hand it
might redeem her a bit( with some people)
if she contributed to Tracy being found out.

On the other tho- bearing in mind the state
the character was in and was sectioned - 
would much reliance be placed on her word.?
It might shock Tracy into some admissions-
but  perhaps doubtful.?

And we dont know that she did see Tracy

----------


## maidmarian

> Sally Ann Matthews has been very popular on other forums and social media and there's been a lot of Corrie viewers calling for her permanent return.  I'm in two minds myself (and we don't yet know how long she'll be back for this time).


I know producers are interested in opinions
on social media etc.And they like getting awards!

But I think the main measure of a programme
particularly on commercial channels is the
viewing figures. Because that determines
how much advertising revenue they get!

----------

Dazzle (11-08-2015)

----------


## tammyy2j

She could finally tell about Maddie

----------


## maidmarian

> She could finally tell about Maddie


She could and that would be good-but
how much she remembers may depend 
on her treatment.

----------


## maidmarian

> She could finally tell about Maddie


She could and that would be good-but
how much she remembers may depend 
on her treatment.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street boss Stuart Blackburn has teased Jenny Bradley's (Sally Ann Matthews) return to the cobbles.

The producer revealed that the character's return after being arrested by police in June won't necessarily mark a change in her personality.

"When Rita comes across Jenny, she is very broken and full of guilt," he told The Sun's TV Soap supplement.

"Rita still looks on her as a daughter and, despite the protestations from everyone around her, she gives her a roof over her head. 

"There's a period of healing for Jenny, but bit by bit, as we reboot and rebuild, the Jenny of old, who was manipulative and ambitious, is going to return..."

Jenny popped up for the first time since 1993 in February, striking up a relationship with Kevin Webster (Le Vell). However, she became obsessed with Kevin's son Jack and eventually abducted him.

She was eventually convinced to hand Jack back to his family, after taking him to Hull.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Jenny Bradley makes emotional return as Rita Sullivan tracks her down
She's had her fair share of traumatising storylines since her first appearance on the cobbles back in 1986. But Coronation Street character Jenny Bradley's luck isn't about to change as new spoiler photos show.
The troubled mother - who is played by Sally Ann Matthews - is set to make an emotional return to the long-running ITV soap after her foster mother RIta Sullivan (Barbara Knox) tracks her down.
Jenny is wildly unimpressed when she hears a knock at her door only to open it to see a concerned Rita standing outside.
She appears a little weathered as she shows her face to her worried stand-in parent.
Although Rita is thankful her adoptive daughter is alive, her worries are confirmed as the building she's currently residing in is run-down.
It's set to be an emotional reunion after Jenny was sectioned under the Mental Health Act in her last scenes after kidnapping lover Kevin Webster's young son Jack in June.
Confirming the troubled character's return back in August, soap producer Stuart Blackburn said: 'I'm delighted to say that we're going to be bringing back Jenny Bradley. With the performance that Sally Ann Matthews gave, how could we not?' He added that her comeback will be aired in Spring 2016 but the fact they're already filming may suggest she'll return sooner.
Following her on-screen exit in summer, Jenny told the Mirror: 'I know there are stories for Jenny. I don't what they are and I don't know when they will be, but you haven't necessarily seen the last of Jenny Bradley.'
Meanwhile, Michael Le Vell (Kevin Webster) has previously said he's keen for her to make a comeback despite making his character's life hell.
'I loved the drama with Jenny Bradley. Sally Ann Matthews is a fantastic actress to work with, and yes, Iâd love to have her back,' he said.

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Jenny Bradley will return to Weatherfield next week, but she quickly realises that she has some very big bridges to build.

Jenny was last seen on the show in June when she was arrested for kidnapping Kevin's young son Jack, but it was since announced that Sally Ann Matthews would be reprising the role.

Rita will decide to meet with Jenny after her former foster daughter makes contact online and will ultimately decide to bring her back to the cobbles after witnessing the terrible conditions in which she is living.

Matthews said: "Jenny wants to apologise for what she put everyone through. She also doesn't want anyone to worry about her so she contacts Rita and tells Rita that she's fully recovered and has fallen on her feet, has found a fantastic place to live and that life couldn't be better. 

"Unfortunately that's not the truth, but her intentions are just to say she's sorry and that she's fine. Jenny chooses to reach out to Rita because they have so much history.

Rita and Jenny talk
Â©  ITV
"Rita sees where Jenny is living and decides that she can't live like this. She doesn't think it's safe - she is concerned for Jenny's safety being around there."

Once back on the Street, Jenny will come face-to-face with her former partner Kevin and his daughter Sophie, but it quickly becomes clear that they don't have forgiveness on their minds.

Now dating Anna Windass, Kevin has managed to move on from the turmoil that Jenny put him through and he will promptly warn his ex to keep her distance. However, he starts to soften when she pours her heart out to him over her mental health issues.

Matthews continues: "I think Jenny is optimistic that she's going to be able to apologise and that they are going to be understanding and forgiving. She's naively thinking that they will understand why she did what she did and that they'll forgive her and put it in the past. "

Rita meets up with Jenny
Â©  ITV
"When Jenny first arrives back on the Street the first people she sees are Kevin and Sophie. What she'd imagined to be quite easy, she is suddenly overwhelmed and thinks maybe this was a step too soon for her. But she's there now so she tries to explain... but are they going to listen, are they going to understand?"

Despite his change of heart, Kevin still wants Jenny to stay away from Jack and his family, but is she upset that he has moved on with Anna?

Matthews said: "I think Jenny knows that this is her fate now and it's because of what she did. She doesn't blame herself for what she did, she knows it was grief and that it wasn't 'her'. 

Jenny arrives back in Weatherfield
Â©  ITV
"Jenny still has real affection for Kevin, and he does for her... but he's going to be too terrified to go there again with her. Kevin knows who Jenny is deep inside and why she did what she did and what she's been through, so he will turn out to be quite supportive.

"I think Jenny has to resign herself to the fact that he's moved on with someone else and probably knows that there isn't potential for them to get back together... but who knows? Watch this space!"

Coronation Street will air Jenny's return on Wednesday, January 27 and Friday, January 29 on ITV.

----------

Dazzle (19-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Jenny's nervous as she prepares for her first day at work - things get worse when she's accused of being a thief! Later, Kevin, Rita and Sophie search frantically for Jack, worried sick that Jenny may have snatched him again.

In the factory, a tearful Jenny hugs Jack closely.

Kate tells Sophie how deeply sorry Jenny is for what she did. Will Sophie be prepared to listen?

As Jenny loads her things into a cab, Kevin approaches. Can he convince her to stay?

----------

Dazzle (27-01-2016)

----------


## swmc66

what have they done to lose jack again! at least Jenny was with him 24/7

----------


## Perdita

> what have they done to lose jack again! at least Jenny was with him 24/7


I presume they are looking for Jenny too???

----------


## swmc66

i just want to know who was meant to be minding the little fella

----------

maidmarian (25-01-2016)

----------


## Perdita

> i just want to know who was meant to be minding the little fella


Nursery or school for him, surely

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Jenny Bradley will turn hero when she saves little Jack Webster from being hit by a Blackpool tram.

Cast and crew have been filming in the seaside resort this week for a storyline which could see Jenny (Sally Ann Matthews) finally redeem herself in the eyes of the Websters.

It's thought that Jenny will be enjoying a day out in Blackpool with her new love interest Johnny Connor at the same time that Kevin Webster (Michael Le Vell) is there with his young son.

When Jack finds himself in danger by stepping out in the path of a tram, Jenny is the unlikely saviour who steps in by dragging him to safety.

Coronation Street stars film on location in Blackpool
Â©  FameFlynet

In scenes which are sure to have fans on the edge of their seats, Jenny only narrowly avoids being hit by the vehicle herself as she commits the heroic act.

Filming for Coronation Street's latest dramatic storyline comes less than a year after viewers saw Jenny kidnap Jack after becoming obsessed with the youngster.

It also has echoes of the very memorable exit storyline which aired for Jenny's father Alan Bradley, who was killed by a Blackpool tram while terrorising Rita Tanner in the seaside town in 1989. Clearly bad luck with trams runs in the family...

_Digital Spy_

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2016), lizann (31-03-2016)

----------


## lizann

is she a villain or hero, writers need to make up their minds

----------


## Perdita

> is she a villain or hero, writers need to make up their minds


I donÂ´t think she was ever meant to be a villain as such, she had mental issues when she lost her baby and now she had the appropriate treatment she should be ok - she only ever wanted what was best for Jack

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2016), parkerman (31-03-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Its stupid to have another tram story. Also blackpool is so crowded what are the odds on her seeing him and saving him

----------

Dazzle (31-03-2016), maidmarian (05-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street's Jenny Bradley will grow closer to her boss Johnny Connor next week when he supports her through a difficult time.

Jenny (Sally Ann Matthews) found an ally in Johnny earlier this year when she faced problems after starting work at the factory, and he will soon be offering her a shoulder to cry on  again.

She will find herself alienated from her fellow factory workers when they are forced to follow the lead of a controlling Sally.

Witnessing the way Jenny is being treated, Johnny can't help but feel sorry for her, but it soon becomes clear that there is another reason for her being upset.

Jenny will be forced to face painful memories when Blackpool becomes a hot topic of conversation, due to the fact that Tim has surprised Sally by booking a surprise trip there.

When Johnny finds Jenny alone in the factory, crying over pictures of Blackpool, she begins to open up to him.

Jenny's dad Alan was killed after he was hit by a tram while chasing Rita in the famous seaside town back in 1989.

Jenny will explain to Johnny how the last time she visited was to identify her dad's body, prompting  him to offer her a comforting arm. Could more than friendship be on the cards for these two?


Digital Spy

----------

Dazzle (05-05-2016), Glen1 (04-05-2016), Vikki (04-05-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Can people look after Jack. He is always going missing or in danger.

----------

Dazzle (06-05-2016)

----------


## Perdita

Jenny Bradley is going to put herself in the eye of the storm in next weekâs Coronation Street when she agrees to be an Underworld spy!
The factory worker has been having a romance with her boss, Johnny Connor, and starts to use her position in the workforce to her advantage by feeding him information on his staff.
When a hungover Beth Sutherland arrives late for work her husband Kirk assures her he clocked her in when no one was looking to cover her tracks.
But heâs spotted by Jenny who takes Johnny to one side and gives him the heads up on Beth and Kirkâs ruse. Johnny confronts Beth and Kirk and tells them if they pull the same stunt again theyâll be fired.
Jenny suggests to Johnny they should keep their relationship under wraps for the time being as she can be his eyes and ears on the factory floor. Johnnyâs amused and realises he can use this to his advantage.
Talking about Jennyâs spying, Richard Hawley, who plays Johnny, explained: âI think Johnny thinks it might be fun, but also his business sense, which is one of the most active sensors in him, is that this could be very useful for him.
âHe thinks this will be good for him to know whatâs going on when heâs not there and what everyone gets up to when he goes out! Itâs a risky gameâ¦and i think he will be hoist by his own petard. Itâs bound to come back and bite him.
âItâs not a wise move for someone who is already bullied by their coworkers! But thatâs what he likes about Jenny, he likes that she plays a dangerous game!â

----------

Vikki (23-07-2016)

----------


## tammyy2j

Johnny proposes to Jenny

----------

Dazzle (09-12-2016)

----------


## swmc66

Well that was expected

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street spoiler â Jennyâs engaged!
Coronation Streetâs Jenny Bradley is like the cat thatâs got the cream next week as she shows the factory girls her engagement ring.
She might have had a troubled past but Jennyâs future is looking bright after Johnny Connor popped the question.
Next week as Jenny excitedly tells anyone whoâll listen, Johnny wonders how heâs going to break the news to Kate but the decision is taken out of his hands when she arrives back from Bali.
As expected, Kateâs concerned and while Jenny swoons over wedding magazines and boasts to the factory girls how sheâs going to have the wedding of her dreams, Kate warns her dad he could end up penniless if heâs not careful.
And Kateâs word of warning starts to ring true as Jenny, who feels sheâs got her feet firmly under the table at Underworld, makes a business decision without consulting Johnny.
After chatting to Sally about her cancer check-up, Jenny has a brainwave when Sally mentions mastectomy bras.
When Jenny shows Alya and Kate some prototype mastectomy bras sheâs made, Alya warns her she should run the idea by Johnny first.
Impressed with Jennyâs efforts, Sally suggests sheâll bring in some fellow cancer patients for their opinion on the new bras.
Whilst Jenny shows off her mastectomy bras, Johnny arrives with a client in tow. Heâs furious to find the girls standing about chatting and rails at Jenny.
Taking charge, Jenny shows her designs to Johnnyâs client and explains itâs a niche range for an untapped market. How will both the client and Johnny react to this?

----------


## swmc66

They are only designs she has not ordered all the staff to make them and got buyers lined up!!!! alya and co are always coming up with designs so what is the big deal

----------


## swmc66

I do feel that Jenny gets picked on.

----------


## Dazzle

> I do feel that Jenny gets picked on.


She can be very spiteful and devious to be fair though Alya is currently giving her a run for her money.

----------

Perdita (04-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

> They are only designs she has not ordered all the staff to make them and got buyers lined up!!!! alya and co are always coming up with designs so what is the big deal


6 months ago Jenny did not know how to operate a sewing machine and now she designs special bras? Bit far fetched and I also think she should have spoken to Johnny or Aidan about that first ... thought all staff are busy completing orders so there should not be any time for any of the machinist to develop a new style of bra  :Nono:

----------


## olivia1896

> I do feel that Jenny gets picked on.


I was so peed off at her face after she told Eva Aiden was having an affair with Aiden. To me she's just a bitch

----------


## olivia1896

> I was so peed off at her face after she told Eva Aiden was having an affair with Aiden. To me she's just a bitch


In saying that however, I do love Sally ann Matthews she's a hoot

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2017)

----------


## swmc66

You can tell she is enjoying playing the role

----------

Dazzle (04-02-2017), Perdita (04-02-2017)

----------


## Perdita

Coronation Street: Sally Ann Matthews on Jennyâs motorbike wedding drama!
"I was terrified. I'm so risk-averse," says the Corrie star
Coronation Streetâs Jenny Bradley is to make a last-minute arrival at her own wedding â on the back of a motorbike.
The bride-to-be faces a race to the altar after refusing to leave the leave the hospital bedside of an ailing Rita, whose health has taken a turn for the worse.
Viewers will have to wait and see if Jenny finally gets to say âI doâ or whether her dream day turns into a nightmare.
Speaking about the filming of Jennyâs dramatic biker scenes, Sally Ann Matthews said to RadioTimes.com: âI was terrified. Iâm so risk-averse. But the two guys we had working with us were real Hells Angels and they were amazing. I was clinging on for dear life. But it was great.â
And it seems that the making of Corrie, is not without its dangers: âI had a bruise on my knee for about a week afterwards,â added the actress. âI was clinging on tight because the only thing I could equate it to was horse riding!â

----------

Ruffed_lemur (11-09-2017)

----------


## tammyy2j

> Sally Ann Matthews has teased the show's upcoming double wedding episodes â saying that one twist will make soap history


http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...-soap-history/

What?

----------


## Perdita

> http://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/coro...-soap-history/
> 
> What?


The motor bikes or being carried over the threshold to find the roof of the building and all contents of the factory missing???

----------


## tammyy2j

I feel sorry for Jenny, she knew the truth but did not want Johnny to say it, hope she punishes both Liz and Johnny 

She is good behind the bar

----------

lizann (15-10-2018), Wolves (15-10-2018)

----------


## lizann

jenny preggers, collapses at christmas?

----------


## lizann

she is getting a relative and storyline

----------

mysangry (19-10-2020)

----------


## Perdita

Oh no, please do not let this happen... Jenny back with Stephen   :Sick: 

https://www.digitalspy.com/soaps/cor...tephen-future/


Sally Ann Matthews has teased a possible future for Jenny Connor and Stephen Reid on Coronation Street.

Fans will know that Jenny recent shared a kiss with Stephen, despite her relationship with Leo Thompkins, while the latter will start to cotton on next week to Stephen's scamming of his family, leading to a confrontation.

Following this, Leo goes missing ? though whether that's as a result of the confrontation or him simply getting cold feet so far remains unknown.

Speaking about the sudden disappearance, Sally Ann explained to Digital Spy and other media: "The day that they're supposed to be going to Canada, Jenny's been for final meal in the Bistro and the Leo's going out with his mates for a final meal. And then he's just not come home. And it's not like him."

Of course, Jenny had been under the impression that she and Leo had gotten over the Stephen kiss, even with Leo's dad Terry speaking against his son's relationship with her.

The actress noted how "Leo defends Jenny and so he's fallen out with his dad now," adding that "she's going around everywhere" looking for him after he disappears the night before they are due to emigrate.

"But unbeknownst to Jenny, Leo had said a few things to Daisy which makes Daisy think, 'Is he having second thoughts? Has he really forgiven her?'" she teased.

"And as the day ticks on and Jenny can't find them, no one's heard from him. He's not answering his phone. Daisy says that he was having second thoughts. So they rush back to the Rovers and the suitcase is gone. And his passport's gone. And he's only gone for Canada without her!"

Reflecting on what she herself would do if she had Jenny's ear, Sally Ann admitted: "If I was her friend, one side of me would be going 'No, you get some answers from him'.

But then the other side would be, you know, his actions speak louder than words. And maybe what's the point? Because actually, he's made his decision. He's gone. He obviously didn't forgive you for snogging Stephen, so get over it.

"Even if she finds him and tracks him down in Canada he's not going to come back. So you might as well just get over it. So she's really struggling with all of that. She's feeling very insecure, she feels rejected. She's feeling old. She's feeling frumpy. And just gonna get herself in more trouble..."

Given the state of things, this could potentially open up a romance between Jenny and Stephen, though Sally Ann admitted she wasn't sure on that front.

"I think Stephen is certainly showing Jenny a lot of attention and that is making her feel good. She's not ready for a relationship but whether it's just Stephen being there. It's similar to Leo after Johnny died. Leo was there a lot and just kept coming back and being a constant and I think that's the biggest thing for Jenny.

"When she realises Leo has gone to Canada and she just keeps saying 'why did I mess him around at the beginning?' 'Why didn't I just go for it? But I led him on, I kept him dangling on the end of the string for months. And I should have just gone for it," she added.

Sally Ann noted that Jenny will maybe "think the same thing about Stephen", adding: "[He] is being there and being kind and attentive and all of those things that she might just go 'Do you know what? I'm not going to do what I did last time and I might just dive in with my size nines'. Who knows?"

----------

Ruffed_lemur (26-09-2022)

----------


## lizann

jenny will end up marrying stephen before his killer reveal, drag on for year(s)

----------


## Perdita

> jenny will end up marrying stephen before his killer reveal, drag on for year(s)


Maybe he crosses Harvey and Harvey will put an end to it....  :Ponder:

----------

lizann (29-09-2022), parkerman (28-09-2022)

----------


## lizann

> Maybe he crosses Harvey and Harvey will put an end to it....


we can hope

----------

Perdita (29-09-2022)

----------


## parkerman

I'm sorry but I am thoroughly sick and tired of Jenny, Stephen and Daisy. Just get the story over with already.

----------

Perdita (29-09-2022)

----------

